# Trail Riding Vacations



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What country, state, region? Would riding be the whole vacation or something you do for a few hours one day?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

United States and Canada are my focus. I don't speak much Spanish yet otherwise I'd offer up Mexico. I'd be looking more towards being west of the plains in the US but any mountainous regions would be ok.



I'd want to ride every day but not necessarily all day long.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

If you're interested in Florida, there's a lady there that does trail rides near Destin. Sunshine Riding Trails


She books one on one or group rides, so you're probably not getting shoved in with a big group of riders and horses. I really enjoyed the ride with her. She has gaited horses and boy do they gait... and she will teach you how to cue them up. Smooth as silk, the rides. My daughter and I did a five hour ride with a picnic and she makes an amazing lunch with all the fixings too. I felt a little awkward - we're used to just sitting on a log with a sandwich and can of Pringles chips, a bottle of water. Nooooo... she had home made chicken strips, sides, a dessert, drinks, a picnic blanket... the whole tamale.

I had planned to ride with her again on a trip that was scheduled for last week but that's out the window now.

I'd say the second week of October would be a good time to go, provided the present circumstances change. You can rent a condo in Panama City Beach for little of nothing since it's the off season, it's warm enough to enjoy the beach, the crowds are small to non-existent, and the water is still warm enough to enjoy, the days are warm but not sweltering. She and her horses live about an hour north of Destin, a half hour from PCB, maybe a little less than that, and it's easy to get to her place.

From her home page: 

"We are a family owned buisness   located about 30 miles north of Panama City Beach, FL offering trail rides to individuals or groups on our beautiful Tennessee Walking Horses. We have access to over 10,000 acres of Florida sandhills and preserved forest to explore."


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Go to RFDTV’s website - the section for “Debbie Dunnings Dude Ranch Vacations”.

https://www.rfdtv.com/story/36151913/debbe-dunnings-dude-ranch-round-up

She has been to a lot of Dude Ranches in the U.S. and doesn’t own a horse.

I’m not all that fond of Dear Debbie because she inappropriately dresses like a street walker for these shows, BUT she does do a great job covering each ranch and has gone to some really great places.

The series ended a few years back, I think, but reruns still air on RFDTV. They are worth watching since you’re interested in a riding vacation. You could set your DVR to record the series and watch them at your convenience. Or watch them on-line.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The forum didn't alert me to anyone else responding, sorry about that.

AtokaGhosthorse: Florida was always an option. I'll definitely keep Sunshine Riding Trails in mind when I start to make more definite plans.

walkinthewalk: I'll have to watch them online but thankfully I have plenty of time to do that. Thanks for letting me know about those.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

@tempest, if you are traveling into Canada there are plenty of dude ranches around where i live in Alberta. LOADS of rides in the Rockies - you can opt for however long you want to ride, from one hour trail rides to multi-day pack trips. 

You can check out www.travelalberta.com as there are probably some resources there. I'm sure the same applies if you were to travel into BC as well. When i was younger I did a lot of trail riding at dude ranches in BC - in particular the Okanagan region. 

I'm sure trip advisor also has a lot of reviews and recommendations as well. 

I am lucky enough to live very close to the mountains, and will haul out to ride as often as I can. The trails and scenery are second to none.


----------

